# Our Wonderful Planet



## FastTrax (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Wow, takes your breath away, it is so very beautiful.
Thank you for sharing this incredible voyage with us Fast.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Incredible!


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 30, 2020)

Tish said:


> Wow, takes your breath away, it is so very beautiful.
> Thank you for sharing this incredible voyage with us Fast.





Aunt Marg said:


> Incredible!



Kinda makes you want to hang out on the ISS for a bit. TTFN goils.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Kinda makes you want to hang out on the ISS for a bit. TTFN goils.


Does it ever, Fast.

The kid and whimsical side inside of me would love nothing more than to be able to take up a position outside a craft, and make the journey for real.

If only such a trip was possible.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Does it ever, Fast.
> 
> The kid and whimsical side inside of me would love nothing more than to be able to take up a position outside a craft, and make the journey for real.
> 
> If only such a trip was possible.



Hmmm okay AM but I'll hang on outside the ISS when it lands back on Earth. However are you sure about taking up a position outside a craft like Dana did?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 21, 2021)

So it's more motivation to take better care of this place.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 21, 2021)

I only wish all the 1st world nations along with their Fortune 100 business monoliths and foundations would at least divert one tenth of the trillions of dollars spent on saving the whales, dogs, cat's, birds, seals "not the Navy guys" but those animals that lay on ice floes and squeak, scorpions, historical mansions, pink slime, addiction to dope, whiskey and pornography, cures for premature ejaculation and baldness, corrective shoes, lighthouses then Pink Floyd wouldn't have to sing songs like "Take it Back" to 60,000 fans at 150 bucks a seat. Did I forget anything?

Now on with the show and don't forget to "not inhale" and social distance.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 21, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Hmmm okay AM but I'll hang on outside the ISS when it lands back on Earth. However are you sure about taking up a position outside a craft like Dana did?


Trues Lies is near the top of my all time favorite movies list!


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 21, 2021)

FastTrax said:


>


It is a good thing I am not scared of heights!   

Tony


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 21, 2021)

If our planet was flat there would nothing on it the cats would have shoved everything off the edges.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Trues Lies is near the top of my all time favorite movies list!



Nathan that Harrier scene did it for me.


----------

